# Munich Open 2010 ?



## Raffael (May 12, 2010)

It has been announced for a while now:
http://www.cubikon.de/-Munich-Open/p-186-176.html

When will the registration open?


----------



## Raffael (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 4, 2010)

this competition is 5 months away... don't be surprised no one is thinking about it.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 4, 2010)

Raffael said:


> It has been announced for a while now:
> http://www.cubikon.de/-Munich-Open/p-186-176.html
> 
> When will the registration open?



_"Weitere Infos / Zeitplan / Anmeldung etc. werden hier zu gegebener Zeit veröffentlicht!"_

Quote from *that page*... (saying more infos, schedule and registration etc will be posted there in due time).


----------



## fw (Aug 11, 2010)

Registration just opened 10 minutes ago.

http://cube.hackvalue.de/muc10/


----------

